# Have to vent Breeding to young.



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

A lady that My neighbor and I know has to chihuahuas both under 1 year of age. The female(weighing less the 4 pounds) just had 5 pups. 1 died at birth and 1 had to be put to sleep.(I'm not sure why). There are 3 left. 

My neighbor went to see them yesterday and she said the three babies are ugly. 1 is greyish brown and the other 2 are white. 

This lady was telling my neighbor that the 1 grey one was actually blue... and she was going to sell him for $2500.00 because he is a very rare color. 

I have to believe my neighbor on the fact that he is greyish brown and not blue. 

I haven't seen the pups yet, but I know they are not registered and I know my neighbor wouldn't lye to me about this lady... she used to live here in the park and I have seen her dogs.. the male is white with red spots and the female is black... last september theat female was only 6 weeks old. so that makes her only 9months old now and 7 months old when she got pregnant. 

Some people don't care about the animal they only care about the money... I would call this lady a VERY BAD BREEDER!!!! she should never be aloud to breed her dogs... 

<Stepping down from the soap box now>


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh sad  Way too young and the worst part is if nobody buys them they won't have a home and if somebody buys them it encourages the greedy woman to breed again :roll: :evil:


----------



## latenight423 (Aug 2, 2004)

Gadget's Mom said:


> This lady was telling my neighbor that the 1 grey one was actually blue... and she was going to sell him for $2500.00 because he is a very rare color.
> 
> I have to believe my neighbor on the fact that he is greyish brown and not blue.
> 
> I haven't seen the pups yet, but I know they are not registered


I know that I wouldn't pay $2,500 for an unregistered dog, blue or otherwise. There are probably people who would, but 

Yes, the breeder is very irresponsible. The pair should not have been mated. Because of the youth/size/whatever, the breeder lost two pups (and I sincerely hope that the female and pups had some sort of vet care). 

The breeder is seeing $$$$$, instead of loving eyes.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Grrrr, Marcus will be 7months old Monday and he's a baby still. There is no way a dog that young is ready to breed. How irresponsible can you get.


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

what a horrible woman. :x People like her really tick me off. The people who owned Minka's mom, Chiquita, did the same thing. They bred her way too young. I think Chiquita is only 9 months now and Minka is already 5 weeks old that means she had them when she was only 8 months. The really bad thing is that Chiquita's owners moved and left her in their backyard while she was pregnant!! It is a really good thing the neighbors took her to the shelter otherwise she and the puppies wouldn't have made it. 

GRRRRRRRR!!! People are stupid!! :x :x


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree that is very irresponsible to breed that early. From all I have read it is recommended that you wait until after the 3rd heat cycle to breed. Jasmine is now almost 9 mos old, and I would consider her way too young to breed. She is still just a puppy!

I can't believe she is asking over $2,000. for an unregistered puppy. Unbelievable! Poor puppies and poor mommy.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> Oh sad  Way too young and the worst part is if nobody buys them they won't have a home and if somebody buys them it encourages the greedy woman to breed again :roll: :evil:



:angry7: What a terrible situation. Someone should tell that lady how wrong she is! Tell her not to do that to her poor little puppy!  Some people.... :angry3:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

It makes me so mad that this woman is doing this... you know that she will breed her again on the next cycle she has after this litter... she is just money hungry.... I feel like taking some information off the internet and printing it out and taking it over to this woman.... I know she wouldn't read it and if she did she wouldn't believe it... It would just be a waist of ink, paper, and time for me. this woman hasn't listened to my neighbor or me up til now... 

God I hope you take care of these puppies... they need good homes...


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww thats real bad jacob has just turned 7months and he is stil my little baby stil learning the ways of the world him self what a cruel woman she hasnt let her baby have her babyniss long enough and has made her grow up before her time!


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

I won't even get started on this subject because i'll never stop all I gotta say is...

:x :angryfire: :argue: :cussing: :evil3: ukeright:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

TeresaAnn20 said:


> I won't even get started on this subject because i'll never stop all I gotta say is...
> 
> :x :angryfire: :argue: :cussing: :evil3: ukeright:


i second that! :evil:


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Auggies Mom said:


> Oh sad  Way too young and the worst part is if nobody buys them they won't have a home and if somebody buys them it encourages the greedy woman to breed again :roll: :evil:


That's exactly correct. You summed it up exactly.

On Frasier's papers, there is a date by his dam's and sire's registration numbers. I want to know what this date means. It can't be age because it would make his dam only 4 1/2 months older than him. I wonder if it's her AKC registration date? Anybody know what the dates are?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Auggies Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sad  Way too young and the worst part is if nobody buys them they won't have a home and if somebody buys them it encourages the greedy woman to breed again :roll: :evil:
> ...


i noticed that date on chiwi's papers too.... her dad's "date" is after the the 2 letters then the 8 numbers but before his dna number.... it can't be part of the registration number itself as chiwi only has the 2 letters followed by 8 numbers.... hmmm....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i hav only one word to say DJEEZES :? :evil: 

kisses nat


----------



## nowXorXnever (Jan 19, 2005)

About the dates it could be either the birth date or the date of the last DNA test (those are required after a male has sired 5 litters.)

And regarding breeding too young - sometimes that happens by accident, but in that woman's case it sounds like greed.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

This was no accident that this lady bred her babies to young.. she told me last september that she was going to breed them this spring.... She thinks it is all great and fine for the mom...


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nowXorXnever said:


> About the dates it could be either the birth date or the date of the last DNA test (those are required after a male has sired 5 litters.)
> 
> And regarding breeding too young - sometimes that happens by accident, but in that woman's case it sounds like greed.


on chiwi's papers her mother has a date too but no dna number... so now i'm really curious as to waht they are.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't she be reported for cruelty or to any governing council due to this, at these times I have to say hallelujah for the kennel club and their registering rules. At least some people may think twice about buying an unregistered puppy


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

The females dont get DNA the date could be the registration date of the sire and dam


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

nowXorXnever said:


> About the dates it could be either the birth date or the date of the last DNA test (those are required after a male has sired 5 litters.)
> 
> And regarding breeding too young - sometimes that happens by accident, but in that woman's case it sounds like greed.


There should never be a accident when breeding I am sorry that is not an excuess for breeding a dog to young.

I have seen a hundred of these so called "Accidents" come in and out of the shelter way to much. I despise the word "accident"


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

ME to Teresa. This lady did it on purpose.... 

She should have all of her animals taken away from her if this is how she takes care of them...


----------

